# Wheel Upgrade



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

I currently ride a 2.3 w/ Bontrager Race Wheelset. I've been riding them since last summer and decided that I want to upgrade. I want something that feels almost night and day but does not have to be the best and something not overkill. I would like to stay around the $500 range but can spend a little more if needed. I don't race but am currently training for a dualthon and possibly a tri.

I ride a lot of rolling hills with small climbs. There are also long roads that I like to sprint on. I weigh 148lbs. so I should be ok on almost any wheel type.

I've done some research and have come down to these:

Shimano Ultegra 6700 (~1600g) - $600
Mavic Ksyrium Elite (~1500g) - $500-600
Easton EA90 SL (~1500g) - $500

Any members here have or used any of these sets? This is my first real upgrade to my bike. I would like some thoughts if there are other brands I should look at as well. TIA!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Soul 2.0 wheels are in that price range, good quality and quite dramatically lighter:
http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=36


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Consider a custom build too. At your weight, you could get Kinlin XR200 rims, sapim cxrays, Alchemy Elf and White Industries hubs = around 1300 grams. Cost would be a little more, $700ish.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

TerranATG said:


> I've done some research and have come down to these:
> 
> Shimano Ultegra 6700 (~1600g) - $600
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite (~1500g) - $500-600
> ...


Any of these choices would be good. Shimano uses the best hubs of the three plus they are tubeless which is a plus. Consider rim weight rather than total weight if weight is a concern. Otherwise...toss a coin...you'll be happy with any of them.


----------

